# [User-Review] Roccat Kova



## Zlicer (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGHX´ler,

heute werde ich euch mal die Roccat Kova vorstellen, diese ersetzt meine Sidewinder X8 die leider verstorben ist, wobei die Todesursache noch nicht geklärt ist.

Inhaltsverzeichnis: 
- Systemanforderungen und Spezifikationen
- Verpackung & Aussehen
- Lieferumfang
- Beleuchtung
- Funktionen
- Vergleich mit Microsoft Sidewinder X8 und Razer Lachesis
- Fazit



*Systemanforderungen & Spezifikationen*

Systemanforderungen:
- Windows XP/ Vista oder höher
- Macintosh OS X oder höher
- USB 1.1 Port

Spezifikationen
- 3200DPI optischer Gaming-Sensor
- 1,01600 Meter pro Sekunde maximal Geschwindigkeit
- 20G Beschleunigung 
- 2m USB-Kabel


*Verpackung & Aussehen
*
Die Kova wird in dem ungefähr gleichen Karton wie die Kone verkauft, bei dem man eine "Fronttür" aufmachen kann, um die Maus anzufassen.
Der Karton ist überwiegend in schwarz gehalten und die wichtigsten Features sind auf der "Tür", die mit einem Magneten bestückt ist um gschlossen zu bleiben, auf Englisch aufgedruckt. Auf der Rückseite des Kartons ist die Kova als Renderbild abgebildet und mit Pfeilen wird nochmals auf die Features der Maus aufmerksam gemacht, wo sie sich befinden wie z.B. die Griptech Seitenflächen oder die treiberlose Konfiguration dazu aber mehr bei den Funktionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lieferumfang*

Der Lieferumfang der Kova fällt nicht gerade sehr spektakulär aus. Ein Quickstart-Guide, der auf der einen Seite die englische Anleitung aufgedruckt hat, und auf der anderen nochmals das Renderbild der Kova, diese Mal allerdings von oben aber auch wieder mit den Hinweisen auf die Features. Dann das Missionsbuch, welches komplett auf Englisch geschreiben ist und auf der letzten Seite ist die ID-Card aufgeklebt. Beim lösen der Karte sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, da der verwendete Kleber doch sehr stark ist und das Missionsbuch beschädigt bei zu starkem ziehen. als letztes ist noch ein Blatt mit Werbung für das Spiel Divinity 2: Ego Draconis. 
Die Schriftstücke sind in einer stabilen Plastikhülle untergebracht. 


*Beleuchtung
*
Die Beleuchtung der Kova ist sehr vielseite konfigurierbar. Es gibt sieben verschiedene Farben und drei verschiedene Darstellungsmodi: den Dauermodus, der "Breathing"-Modus und last but not least ganz aus.Die Beleuchtung der Maus teilt sich in zwei Bereiche: den Heckbereich in dem zwei LEDs eingebaut sind und die in den sieben Farben leuchten und es gibt den Frontbereich in dem zwei LEDs auf, jeweils eine auf der rechten und eine auf der linken Maustaste. Die zwei Sektoren sind allerdings nicht seperat ansprechbar, das heist man kann nur eine Farbe gleichzeitig verwenden und nicht vorne blau und hinten rot. Der "Breathing"-Modus hat den Effekt wie der Name schon sagt (für alle die es nciht wissen: breathing heißt auf deutsch atmen) als würde die Maus atmen, die Farbe pulsiert. Das heißt sie geht an wird immer stärker und nimmt dann wieder ab und geht aus, dies wiederholt sich dann immer wieder, so als würde der "Nager" leben und atmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Funktionen*

Die Maus besitzt einige nenneswerte Funktionen, wie z.B. den Breathing-Effekt oder die treiberlose Konfiguration. Ich kann mir denken, dass bei manchen Leuten sich jetzt ein imaginäres Fragezeichen über dem Kopf bildet und sie sich fragen: Hää, treiberlose Konfiguration?? Das geht doch nicht...... Doch, und wie es geht, allerdings in sehr eingeschränktem Maße, zum Leidwesen meiner Seite. Der fehlende Treiber soll dafür sorgen, dass die Maus systemübergreifend kompatibel ist sodass ich sie auch auf einem Mac benutzen kann ohne Schwierigkeiten zu haben wegen fehlendem Treiber. Allerdings hätte ich mir einen optionalen Treiber gewünscht, da man leider keine Makros für die Daumentasten programmieren kann und die DPI-Zahl auch nicht frei wählbar ist nur 400, 800, 1600 und 3200 DPI. 
Die Kova ist sowohl für Rechtshänder als auch für Linkshänder geeignet, dazu muss man nur beim einstecken in den USB-Anschluss die Seitentasten 4 und 6 gleichzeitig drücken. Standarteinstellung ist der Rechtshändermodus. Die Seitentasten sind wie folgt nummeriert: 
vordere Daumentaste: 4; hintere Daumentaste 5; vordere Ringfingertaste: 6; hintere Ringfingertaste: 7
Um zwischen den Beleuchtungsmodi zu wechseln drückt man 4 & 6 gleichzeitig, um die DPI zahl zu variieren drückt man 5 & 7. Für den Wechsel der Farben im Breathing-Modus nach einem, zwei und drei "Breaths" oder gar nicht wechseln zu lassen drücket man 4 & 7 und um die Farbe ganz zu wechseln drückt man 5 & 6.


Vergleich mit Sidewinder X8 und Razer Lachesis

Da ich vor geraumer Zeit mal Besitzer der Razer Lachesis und der Microsoft Sidewinder X8 war, erdreiste ich mich mal die drei Mäuse in Relation zu setzen. Davor sei allerdings gesagt, dass dies alles rein subjektive Einschätzungen sind, da jeder seine eigene, individuelle Hand und Handgelenk hat sollte man sich die Mäuse zu mindest mal bei Media Markt angucken und ausprobieren welche besser in der Hand liegt. 

Sidewinder X8:
Die Sidewinder ist sehr klobig und unhandlich. Sie bietet eine DPI-Zahl von 4000 und kann kabellos verwendet werden. Sie besitzt ein kleines Display, auf dem die DPI-Zahl angezeigt wird und wenn nötig, dass der Akku gelanden werden muss. Ihre Mausglides verursachen, zumindest auf meinem Pad, einem Razer eXactMat, ein lautes Schleifen und Kratzen. Sie ist ziemlich schwer und auch ein bisschen behäbig. Die Verarbeitung der Maus kann nicht ganz überzeugen, wie zum Beispiel die billig wirkenden und mit einem sehr schwammigen Druckpunkt gefertigten Daumentasten. Die Sidewinder ist nur für Rechtshänder ausgelegt. Ihr Preis liegt bei Media Markt bei 79,99€.

Lachesis: 
Die Lachesis ist sehr lang und flach, daher nur bedingt für kurze Hände geeignet. Sie ist ebenfalls ziemlich schwer, hat aber eine sehr schöne ergonomische Form, die das handgelenk schont. Die Lachesis ist ebenfalls nur für Rechtshänder ausgelegt und die Daumentasten eher schwierig zu bedienen. Die Oberfläche ist, im Gegensatz zur Sidewinder rutschfest gestaltet. Die DPI-Zahl liegt bei 4000. Die Beleuchtung der Lachesis lässt sich nicht variieren, allerdings bietet sie auch einen Breathing-Effekt beim Razer-Logo. Die Verarbeitung ist Razer-typisch so gut wie makellos. Das einzigste was ich zu bemängeln hätte, wäre, dass bei meinem Exemplar die hintere Kante zwischen rutschfestem Material und dem hochglanz Material des Bodens eine recht scharfe Kante war. Der Media-Markt Preis liegt bei 69,99€

Kova: 
Die Kova ist flach, recht kurz, was widerum ein Problem für Leute mit großen Händen ist, und federleicht mit ihren 90g (selbst gemessen) und schön schmal. Das Mausrad ist sehr breit gearbeitet und aus rutschfestem Material. Die Daumentasten sind gut zu bedienen und haben einen sehr guten Druckpunkt. Die Daumentasten auf der anderen Seite, für mich der Ringfinger, sind allerdings nur mit etwas Mühe und Übung zu erreichen. Die Mausglides geben auf meinem Mousepad kein Mucks von sich. Die Verarbeitunge hat eine genauso hohe Qualität wie die von Razer, wenn nicht sogar höher. Durch das niedrige Gewicht und die guten Mausglides flutsch die Maus wie ein Zäpfchen.....
Der Preis bei Media Markt lautet 39,99€

Fazit

Die Roccat Kova überzeugt (mich) auf fast ganzer Länge. Einzig der fehlende Treiber ist ein Wehrmutstropfen, den ich gerne nicht vergossen hätte. An das leichte Gewicht muss man sich allerdings erstmal gewöhnen, denn wenn man einen Sidewinder gewöhnt war und dann auf die Kova umsteigt liegt man auf einmal 1 Bildschirmmeter neben dem gewünschten Ziel da sie doch sehr gut rutscht. 
Für mich ist die Maus für diesen Preis von 40€ ein echter Preis-/Leistungssieger.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Wargrown (9. Januar 2010)

Schönes Review .


----------



## Bullveyr (11. Januar 2010)

Nett geschrieben, man köntte noch darauf eingehen, dass das DPI Switshing System bei der Kova nicht wirklich für schnelle DPI Wechsel ingame geeignet ist.

Fall die Kova wie erwartet als Standard 5 Tasten Maus von Windows erkannt wird kannst du mal probieren MS Intellipoint zu installieren, so müsstest du zu deinen Macros kommen.


----------



## Zlicer (11. Januar 2010)

Ich werde sofort druf eingehen und heute Abend den Text mal bearbeiten  

Außerdem werde ich das mal mit IntelliPoint versuchen... danke für den Tipp 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Januar 2010)

Will mir die Maus wahrscheinlich morgen holen!

Wenn ich das auch alles richtig gelesen habe, ist sie ja zum Gamen ganz gut geeignet!richtig?

MFG


----------



## Balu7 (12. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Will mir die Maus wahrscheinlich morgen holen!
> 
> Wenn ich das auch alles richtig gelesen habe, ist sie ja zum Gamen ganz gut geeignet!richtig?
> 
> MFG



Es ist ja schliesslich eine *Gaming-Maus*

Ob sie dir aber gefällt ist eine andere Sache. Am besten gehste mal in den nächste Laden deiner Wahl und legst mal Hand an.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Januar 2010)

@Blau7

War ich doch heute schon
Mädchenmarkt sei Dank!

MFG


----------



## Zlicer (12. Januar 2010)

zum Gamen kann man die Maus gut gebrauchen, allerdings  ist das DPI-Umschlaten während dem spielen rech umständlich..... musst Maustaste 5 &7 gleichzeitig drücken. Die DPI-Zahl die du zuerst hast sind 400 DPI  -.-  Das wird wohl niemand bei CS benutzen  zumindest nicht mit 22" Moni. Danch kommt 800 was schon etwas schneller ist. Ich empfehle für nen 22" 1600 DPI, die benutze ich auch  und habe keine Probs damit. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## buzty (12. Januar 2010)

naja 400dpi... ich spiel cs auf nem 23'' mit 400dpi oder 800dpi, mit der awe halt manchmal 400, ingame sense 1,7 - auflösung 800x600 - darauf kommts halt auch noch an  also allgemein sagen, dass solche senses nicht gebraucht werden kann man nicht .


----------



## Zlicer (12. Januar 2010)

ok.... schon wieder was gelernt... 

Ich spiel CS auf 1920X1080   und da kommt man mit 400DPI nicht weit ^^

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Balu7 (12. Januar 2010)

Es ist halt eine Sache der Gewohnheit und des Geschmacks.

Ich zocke auf 550CPI auf nem 22 Zoll obwohl ich 5000 haben könnte.


----------



## dikefalos187 (3. Februar 2010)

hallo ihr da draussen

bin gerade am verzweifeln

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!

hab mir gerade die roccat kova maus gekauft.

erster eindruck - super!

doch eine sache muss ich umstellen doch ich weiss nicht wie??

ich würde gerne anstatt die linke obere seitentaste (4) die rechte untere seitentaste (7) aktivieren


bitte um rat !

danke im voraus


----------



## Zlicer (3. Februar 2010)

öhhmm ich verstehe grade net wirklich was du meinst?? Willst du die Tastenbelegung der Maus ändern??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## dikefalos187 (3. Februar 2010)

was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen??

habs doch verständlich erkärt..... 

die linken seitentasten gehen

die rechten nicht!

ich will aber das die rechte unter seitentaste aktiviert wird!!

nur wie???

das ist mein problem...... plz help !


----------



## Zlicer (3. Februar 2010)

hmmm wenn die rechten Maustasten nicht funktionieren is die Maus wohl kaputt....... oder willst du die Funktionen der linken Tasten auf die rechten Tasten legen?? Denn das funktioniert leider nicht bzw. nur im Linkshänder-Modus.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. Februar 2010)

Balu7 schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Sache der Gewohnheit und des Geschmacks.
> 
> Ich zocke auf 550CPI auf nem 22 Zoll obwohl ich 5000 haben könnte.



Hast du die Xai? 

Back to Theme

*Schönes Review, *
_nur die Bilder sind ein wenig unscharf, aber wayne. _

Ich finde persönlich die Roccat Produkte billig gemacht, die Tasten sind laut, fühlt sich FÜR MICH wie eine 15€ Maus an, hab eine Kone selber hier rumliegen.

mfg


----------



## Zlicer (7. Februar 2010)

ja die Bildunschärfe stört mich auch..... kommt aber durch meine 5jahre alte Kompaktknipse -.-

Also deine Meinung dass die Roccatprodukte billig gefertig sind kann ich beim besten Willen nicht teilen. Gut die Tasten sind vielleicht ein bisschen laut aber da ich beim zocken immer mein HS auf habe stört mich das eher weniger. Ansonsten sind beide Mäuse top sowohl die Kone als auch die Kova. Auch wenn cih Kova schon geschrottet habe   aber das ist eine andere Geschichte....

greetz Zlicer


----------



## jenzy (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo, habe seit mehreren Wochen die Kova. Das Problem ist das Ich bei jedem Neustart die Maus abklemmen muss und wieder einstecken muss damit sie funktioniert. Was echt nervig ist. Habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit. Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## jenzy (7. Februar 2010)

push, bitte helft mir  Danke


----------



## Zlicer (7. Februar 2010)

hey   ich hatte des gleiche Problem mit meiner Kova leider auch weshalb ich sie schlussendlich auch zurück gebracht habe. Woran es liegt weiß ich auch nicht. Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch wenn du den Roccat Support ankontaktest. 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## jenzy (7. Februar 2010)

Gut zu hören das Ich nicht der einzigste bin mit dem Problem !! Unter Windows XP läuft alles wie geschmiert, doch bei Windows 7 nicht. Obwohl sie Windows 7 tauglich sein soll. Werde mal den Support Kontaktieren, sonst bring Ich Sie zurück


----------



## Zlicer (7. Februar 2010)

genau das würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Hast du sie Media Markt gekauft??? Weil der nette Mensch hinterm Schlater meinte es würde an meinem USB-Hub liegen obwohl sonst alle Mäuse einwandfrei funktionierten   Ich rate dir nicht auf ihre Einwände einzugehen sofern sie nicht irgendwie Sinn ergeben.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## jenzy (7. Februar 2010)

Ja, habe Sie im MediaMarkt gekauft. Komisch das die Maus bei 3 verschiedenen Boards mit Windows 7 einfach nicht läuft, die wimmeln mich nicht so schnell ab


----------



## jenzy (12. Februar 2010)

jenzy schrieb:


> Hallo, habe seit mehreren Wochen die Kova. Das Problem ist das Ich bei jedem Neustart die Maus abklemmen muss und wieder einstecken muss damit sie funktioniert. Was echt nervig ist. Habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit. Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?



Habe von Roccat eine Antwort bekommen 

*Frage:* Der Cursor meiner Kova bewegt sich nicht  wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre.
*Antwort:* Wenn sich der Cursor  deiner Kova nach dem Neustart nicht rühren sollte, dann brauchst du nur  das Mausrad hoch oder runter zu bewegen. Nach dem du dies einmalig  gemacht hast läuft die Kova bis zum Neustart wieder einwandfrei.


PS: mal schauen ob es funktioniert  *EDIT* Funktioniert!!!


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (12. Februar 2010)

Nettes Review und vor allem genau beschrieben.


----------



## Zlicer (13. Februar 2010)

danke danke^^  sowas hört man gern


----------



## Jagdtiger (15. Februar 2010)

jo Zlicer top Review, da hast dir bestimmt nen paar Stunden für um die Ohren geschlagen  
Btw. ich finde die Kova ebenfalls klasse, eine Gamingmaus in dem Preissegment zu dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach nur spitze.


----------



## Bullveyr (15. Februar 2010)

@jenzy

darum ließt man bevor man eine Mail schreibt den FAQ


----------



## jenzy (15. Februar 2010)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> @jenzy
> 
> darum ließt man bevor man eine Mail schreibt den FAQ



Schlau, aber wenn der Server von denen nicht läuft kann man auch nicht danach schauen  hatten Server Probleme


----------



## Cyira (28. Februar 2010)

Tja ich hab mir gestern die Kova gekauft und werde Sie wohl Montags wieder zurückbringen. Hab Windows Vista ( das laut Verpackung ja funktionier) die Maus klappt aber gar nicht. Egal wo ich sie anstecke (Hub oder direkt PC) sie funkt nicht. Sie wird als Tastatur und gleichzeitig als Maus erkannt und ich kann im Gerätemanagaer rauslöschen was ich will sie bewegt sich net. Nach nem Neustart kann ich das Mausrad drehen bis ich grün (vor Wut) werde, die Maus rührt sich net. Hatte schon mal jemand so ein Problem und wenn ja gibts ne Lösung kann ich das Ding einfach zurückbringen und mir was gscheites um mein geld kaufen ?


----------



## wolfpower (11. April 2010)

moin!

habe mir mal spaßhalber die Kova zugelegt,
trotz teilweise schlechter Kritiken.

Und was soll ich sagen?
Nach jedem Neustart funzt die Mouse nicht und
man muß ein- und ausstöpseln. Windows 7.

Eigentlich schade, da die Mouse bis auf das
laute Scrollrad gar nicht mal so übel ist.

*FAIL
*


----------



## Bullveyr (11. April 2010)

Schon probiert nach dem Start mal hoch zu scrollen, das empfiehlt zumindest Roccat?


----------



## gh0st76 (12. April 2010)

Erstmal am Rad drehen das die Maus funktioniert.

Klasse gemacht Roccat.


----------



## wolfpower (12. April 2010)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> Schon probiert nach dem Start mal hoch zu scrollen, das empfiehlt zumindest Roccat?



hab ich versucht. Fehlanzeige

Roccat hat seine Chance gehabt, nun darf sich XAI STEELSERIES beweisen


----------



## gustavj (18. April 2010)

Hab seit vorgestern auch eine und bin zufrieden damit!

Gruß, gustavj


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2010)

Lieber direkt Qualität kaufen.


----------



## Zlicer (19. April 2010)

Also die Kova ist von der Verarbeitungsqualität spitze, nur hat sie anscheinend noch Kinderkrankheiten. Habe schon von mehreren gehört das die Maus nachdem booten nicht funktioniert auch mit Roccats Tipp dass man hoch oder runter scrollen soll.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## gh0st76 (19. April 2010)

Nur das der Sensor bei der Kova ziemlich grottig ist.


----------



## Bullveyr (19. April 2010)

ADNS-3080 wie in der MX518, Diamondback, etc.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. April 2010)

Ok. Aber schlecht umgesetzt bei der LoD.


----------



## Bullveyr (20. April 2010)

Nicht unbedingt, ich kenne einen mit ner recht aktuellen Kova, der nach eigener Aussage auf nem QcK ne LOD von weniger als 1 CD hat.
Kann sein, dass Roccat die Firmware geändert hat, auf jeden Fall gibt es keinen Grund dem 3080 eine so hohe LOD zu verpassen, hat auch so genug Performance.

PS: Zuerst hat er ihr den Hintern abgesägt (klick), inzwischen steckt sie aber in einer IMO.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht. Mal eben der Maus das Heck absägen. 

Aber viele kommen mit einer kürzeren Maus besser klar. 

Na ich kenn nur die ersten Kovas. Und die konnte man eher vor die Wand klatschen weil die Schrott waren.


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. April 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Mal eben der Maus das Heck absägen.
> 
> Aber viele kommen mit einer kürzeren Maus besser klar.
> 
> Na ich kenn nur die ersten Kovas. Und die konnte man eher vor die Wand klatschen weil die Schrott waren.



Ich finde, dass Roccat überhaupt eine schlechte Qualität bei diesen Preisen bietet.....


----------



## Blauschwein (3. Mai 2010)

Bei dieser Maus hier hatte mein Mitbewohner Probleme, da der Sensor auch 1-2 cm über dem Tisch schwebend noch die Bewegung erkannt hat -> Neupositionierung der Maus verändert auch Zeigerposition. Iwie schwer zu erklären, aber man hebt die Maus ja immermal wieder an, um noch weiter nach links/rechts zu schauen. Ich hoffe das ist verständlich.


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Mai 2010)

Ja. Die Liftoff Distance. Die war oder ist wohl bei der Maus relativ hoch. Oder halt zu hoch. 

@Blue_Gun

Das kann ich bestätigen. Hatte die Kone selber 5 mal.  Alle Schrott gewesen. Entweder das Mausrad hat sich verabschiedet oder der Sensor wollte nicht. Das Headset von denen ist auch lustig. Hatte den Klotz mal bei einem Kumpel auf. Im Hintergrund war immer ein lustiges brummen. Die Tastatur von denen soll ja auch munter Geräusche von sich geben wenn die Beleuchtung an ist.


----------

